# who was your child hood crush?



## g0t Anxiety (May 16, 2010)

post a picture of ur T.V. child hood crush:heart


----------



## g0t Anxiety (May 16, 2010)

lolz


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Elizabeth Soule


----------



## Enora Lively (Dec 31, 2010)




----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

:rofl

Oh Zac :mushy


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

OHHHHH Screech!:love2


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Don't have a pic, but I had a crush on my 4th grade teacher. :blush


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

BetaBoy90 said:


> OHHHHH Screech!:love2


I like the way you chose a semi-decent picture of Screech to make your love for him seem acceptable.


----------



## JayDontCareEh (Jul 16, 2007)




----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

tutliputli said:


> I like the way you chose a semi-decent picture of Screech to make your love for him seem acceptable.


No picture of Screech is even semi-decent. I was obviously joking, and I sure hope you were as well.....Sicko.....


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

BetaBoy90 said:


> No picture of Screech is even semi-decent. I was obviously joking, and I sure hope you were as well.....Sicko.....


:lol Of course I was joking, you know how much I hate mullets... and curtains.


----------



## Kustamogen (Dec 19, 2010)




----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

BetaBoy90 said:


> No picture of Screech is even semi-decent. I was obviously joking, and I sure hope you were as well.....Sicko.....


No, no...I can see BETABOY90's MAN-LOVE FOR SCREECH. The real person behind the character is one angry, angry spiteful man. So BETABOY90's MAN-LOVE FOR SCREECH is entirely understandable. Yup, BETABOY90's MAN-LOVE FOR SCREECH.


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

Mercurochrome said:


> No, no...I can see BETABOY90's MAN-LOVE FOR SCREECH. The real person behind the character is one angry, angry spiteful man. So BETABOY90's MAN-LOVE FOR SCREECH is entirely understandable. Yup, BETABOY90's MAN-LOVE FOR SCREECH.


Random fun fact #1: BetaBoy90 is completely colourblind and cannot see any colour of the rainbow, he only sees white, black and shades of grey.

Random fun fact #2: BetaBoy90 is very egotistical and doesn't accept other peoples opinions unless it correlates with his beliefs. Most recent example of BetaBoy90 not accepting others opinions is when he quoted Mercurochrome's speech in the "who was you child hood crush?" thread, he didn't accept any of that statement as the truth.

Random fun fact #3: BetaBoy90 speaks in the 3rd person when he is high.


----------



## Miss Meggie (Nov 19, 2009)

I had *the* biggest crush _ever_ on Shawn/Rider Strong!


----------



## OtherGlove (Dec 28, 2010)

I forget about the Pink Power Ranger. She was was cute as hell.

APRIL O'NEILL


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)




----------



## OtherGlove (Dec 28, 2010)

Miss Meggie said:


> I had *the* biggest crush _ever_ on Shawn/Rider Strong!


He kissed Topanga. That wasnt cool


----------



## ShamefulMetaphors (Sep 7, 2010)

OtherGlove said:


> He kissed Topanga. That wasnt cool


Hey, Topanga just acted like she was the innocent one. I mean, who wouldn't want some Shawn Hunter action?

But really, I was almost completely obsessed with Boy Meets World and Rider Strong. Oh, youth.


----------



## OtherGlove (Dec 28, 2010)

ShamefulMetaphors said:


> I mean, who wouldn't want some Shawn Hunter action?
> .


Someone who had Cory, thats one step away from Wonder Years money. No one will get that.
I think that teacher wanted some though. They lived in a one bedroom apartment together


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Christine Lakin, from the old tv series *Step By Step.*


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

Devon Sawa


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Alex Mack as well


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)




----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

Miss Meggie said:


> I had *the* biggest crush _ever_ on Shawn/Rider Strong!


<3
:yay :yay :yay


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

layitontheline said:


> Devon Sawa


I'm with you on that one, Casper <3









Justin Berfield


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

ocean girl









mona the vampire









show us your....

...

fangs. yay mona!


----------



## OtherGlove (Dec 28, 2010)

Your 3 years older than me, and I know I was way too old to like Alex Mack. Just saying. This is getting strange.

edit: I lied. I was eleven


----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)




----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Victoria Principal










Emma Sams










Heather Thomas










Alyssa Milano










Morgan Fairchild










Lark Voorhies


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Also I really liked Erin Gray










Wow, I really liked older women when I was just a boy!


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Bradley from S Club 7


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

:mushy :mushy


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Steve Austin - The Six Million Dollar Man
and
The Man From Atlantis


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

Wesley Johnathan









JGL aka Tommy Solomon lol










Lee Thompson Young...I Was so jealous when Meagan Good was his g/f on The Famous Jett Jackson :mum










Merlin Santana - Romeo from Steve Harvey










Benjamin Franklin Rodriguez :lol










"WHOA!"










and Joey's more attractive younger brother Matthew










Every girl wanted JTT.

I miss the 90s...those were simpler times


----------



## macaw (Sep 6, 2010)

Enora Lively said:


>


 Me too!

Also


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

Nick Carter from the Backstreet Boys.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Ospi said:


> Alex Mack as well


Me too lol


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

I know I'm not the only one who had a thing for Elisha Cuthbert, from her Popular Mechanics for Kids days...


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

My earliest celeb crush was on Elijah Wood, lol. I was about 7 or 8 and just thought he was absolutely adorable. Next major crush was on Nick Carter of the Backstreet Boys when I was 12. :sus:b


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

lacking a little depth, two dimensional, and he had that whole car/penis compensation thing going on, but i still thought he was hot.


----------



## Catherine Cavatica (Feb 2, 2011)

View attachment 8057


View attachment 8058


He was super sexy when I was 6 years old:b


----------



## ImmortalxApathy (Feb 19, 2011)

Tom Selleck:


----------



## Debbiexoxoxo (Feb 1, 2011)

Chachi from Happy Days


----------

